# ,

## Tarapyneshka

.           02 .

  . 
            0504031?

       02     ? 

      ? .

----------


## ,

101.       02     .    ,    .      .  :
QIP Shot - Screen 090.jpg

----------

-   ,

----------


## Tarapyneshka

> 101.       02     .    ,    .      .  :
> QIP Shot - Screen 090.jpg


.            02 .

----------

,    )

----------


## Tarapyneshka

. ,       02    0504104,      11  15.      . .

----------


## Danay

> . ,       02    0504104,      11  15.      . .

----------

